# Pepper Stout Beef



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2013)

4lb - Chuck Roast
2 - Big Bell Peppers sliced
1 - Big Red Onion sliced
3 - Big Jalapenos Sliced seed and all
6 - Garlic Cloves mince
1/4 - cup Worcestershire Sauce
1 - 12oz Bottle Guinness Extra Stout
Kosher Salt and Black Pepper

Heavily season Chuck roast with salt and pepper and cook on a grill or smoker indirect in the 245º-260º range.  You can add smoke wood if you prefer, I did not.  Cook until the internal temperature reaches 165º. 

While the roast is cooking, add the remaining ingredients in 13 x 9 or similar aluminum pan or oven safe pan.  

Once the roast hits 165º, place into pan directly on top of vegetable mixture and cover tightly with foil.  Cook roast in smoker or oven at 350º for 2.5-3hrs or until roast is fork tender.  Once meat is tender, shred all of the meat in the liquid and mix thoroughly and continue to cook until the liquid reduces by half.

Serve meat on hard rolls with your choice of cheese.  We used pepper jack on some and gorgonzola on some and liked both, but provolone, swiss, etc., would work perfectly fine.  Horseradish would be another good condiment.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow. Nice


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 22, 2013)

That looks fantastic!

When is dinner? 
I like that grill have never seen one like it.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 22, 2013)

That does look brilliant Larry, good job!

Thanks for the recipe too


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2013)

larry, where have you been all of my life?


i... i... i think i love you!


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job, looks good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2013)

Chef Munky said:


> That looks fantastic!
> 
> When is dinner?
> I like that grill have never seen one like it.



It's a basic Weber Kettle with Craycort Cast Iron Grates.



buckytom said:


> larry, where have you been all of my life?
> 
> 
> i... i... i think i love you!



LOL, I've been under a rock!  Thanks!


----------



## roadfix (Mar 22, 2013)

Excellent Larry!  

BTW, I've been a big fan of your OMSCW!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2013)

roadfix said:


> Excellent Larry!
> 
> BTW, I've been a big fan of your OMSCW!!



I feel famous now!!!  Small world huh!  Thank you!  

I'll post the recipe for the Orange Marmalade Sriracha Chicken Wings here in a sec.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 23, 2013)

I see my plate, what are you having?


----------

